# Deer Feeder made from PVC



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking at pics on this site, I saw a couple of pics of feeders that look as if they were made of a 2 foot or so piece of 6 inch PVC pipe. It has a notch cut out for deer to eat in, but what is above the notch to hold the corn back from falling out?

I wanna make some, What holds the corn up so it doesnt' fall out of the hole? Is it really PVC? Is it home-made or bought? I can figure out the rest if I can just determine how to block above the hole to stop corn spilling.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I saw those feeders. They are a throwback on feeders of old. You just cut a slot horizontal and then heat the part above and knock it in. Far enough for the deer to reach the feed that has fallen down. You must put a bottom in the pvc. Make the the cut say 3 or 4 inches above the bottom. The feed will not fall out. Problem..... It doesent hold enough feed. Free choice so it will be gone quick.

Charlie


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, I had one like that behind the house and they would clean it out every night.


----------



## SlammerRC (Sep 25, 2009)

Alright, first post I hope I can help you guys here....

long story short, I was setting up a few feeders on my place and ran out of timers. Last feeder and NO timer.... great, what to do????

Now pay attention... 
I took a 1" x 24" PIECE OF PVC PIPE, stuck it up in the barrel, already drilled for the "electro feeder timer" to feed from on the bottom of the barrel, right.... after inserting the 1" PIPE from the bottom, I slid a 1" collar over the end "inside the feeder barrel" to hold the pipe in place,,,, feed can then pore into the pipe.... 

At the other end of pipe hanging from the feeder I installed a PVC Tee, off each end of the Tee I installed a 2" long 1" PVC nipple, I placed a 45º on each nipple aiming horizontal, not straight down!!!!! I then tied a small 24" chain to the Tee and hung it down to a 1/2"X5"X9" board, like a wind chime.

TO FEED... the wind blows and shakes the board, shaking the chain and then the 1" pipe enough to shake corn down the 1" pipe tube and out the 45º fittings. OR the deer hit the "feeder board" to rock the chain and make feed/corn come out. I have found that I can adjust the rate of feed by turning the 45º MORE to where they face straight down to feed more. 

My advantage?? I can check the feeder every 3-4 days so I can adjust the feed rate. Not sure that everyone has that luxury... slammer

I'll get a photo for you guys this weekend.....


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Slammer, I saw one like yours, but not as complicated. A five gallon bucket with a maybe 1.5 inch hole in the bottom. An old broom handle stuck through that hole. The broom handle was secured to the lid of the bucket with a string tied to it. The bucket was hung in a tree by the handle. Corn was poured in and fell out for a bit but then jammed and stopped. As deer ate, and their heads hit the stick, it jarred more corn down.

I have one I currently use made of a 5 gallon bucket with its bottom screwed to a 2 foot square piece of plywood. There are two holes cut in the sides of the bucket, near the bottom. Corn runs out the holes and sits on the board. as deer eat more corn, more runs out. Corn lasts me a week or two for five gallons, but there are not that many deer coming through.


----------



## SlammerRC (Sep 25, 2009)

EXACTLY!!! I got the idea from my brothers fancy feeder that has four of these feeder like tubes and it is "gravity feed" right. ..... Well I remember back in the day, 30+ years ago my Dad had a turkey feeder that worked exactly like you just described!!! I was in a bit of a jam and improvised by making a cross bread between the two. I live there so the feeders get checked, (SHOOK)  every 3-4 day to make sure they are working.... 

I have had this little "rigged up" feeder working for 3+ months now and it was stopped up once.--- I'm sure my fault, I was mixing some chicken scratch in for the doves  and it got clogged the one time....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Man you guys are going old school, how bout the 5 gallon bucket with the stick poking out the bottom, deer rub the stick and corn comes out of the hole on the bottom of the bucket. rs


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine was helping me fill the one in the picture, and said, "Well, that is pretty simple, but will it work or will all your corn spill?" I said "I don't know, its just pretty corny." Ever since, we call them our corny feeders. 

Sounds better than, "cheap homemade ******* junk". But I do like the cheap part. It is an on-demand feeder that I made for free.


Uh, rs, that IS what we are talking about.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Man you guys are going old school, how bout the 5 gallon bucket with the stick poking out the bottom, deer rub the stick and corn comes out of the hole on the bottom of the bucket. rs


We like a little bit of old school. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammerRC (Sep 25, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Man you guys are going old school, how bout the 5 gallon bucket with the stick poking out the bottom, deer rub the stick and corn comes out of the hole on the bottom of the bucket. rs


yes sir.... that's what I'm talking about, old faithful....


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

I know a guy who will tell you that the best feeder ever is no feeder at all, but a corn sack with a hole cut in it, tossed over your sholder so that you can walk around and leave a trail of corn on the ground.

He says that deer are foragers, they don't like to stand still and eat. It is in their nature to walk around and browse. Corn strewed meets that need.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Whitetails are looking for a hand=out any deer feeder if theres deer there they will figure out how to eat it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

hsif said:


> Sounds better than, "cheap homemade ******* junk". But I do like the cheap part. It is an on-demand feeder that I made for free.
> 
> Uh, rs, that IS what we are talking about.


 I didn't read the first part, I was to intrigued by the deer dinner table picture, I bet one of those gets made in the next couple of days and is hanging in a tree by my cousins feeder.:biggrin: rs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have 1 made of 10" PVC, I found a pc of green pipe, I guess its sewer pipe for a main line. Mine is about 5' tall, I cut a pc of 3/4" plywood to fit inside of bottom of pipe flush with the bottom, I screwed a lrg funnel 'downside up' to the center pc of plywood so as to force corn to the edges. I got another pc of 3/4" and screwed it to the pc up in the pipe so as to have it pertrude about 4" all the way around. I then drilled 1 1/2 holes just above the bottom so as to let the corn come out, this will hold 100+lbs BUT you'll need a good limb to hang it on tho....WW


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

rs, if you are going to make one:

Mine has a rope glued (silicone) to the periphery of the board to hold the corn in place. Another that I have built has the board rimmed with quarter round nailed to it to keep from spilling corn.

The bucket in the picture has a triangular hole on one side that is probably 1.5 inches tall and 1.5 inches wide. The other side used to have the same hole, but I let it run low on corn so that side now has a hole about 4 inches wide where the deer ate the hole out bigger to get to the corn inside the bucket.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

The tube feeder that you are looking for is made out of 4 inch drain pipe. Cut a full stick (10 ft) of drain pipe in half and you have 2, 5 ft sticks. Glue an end cap on one end and cut the pipe with a hack saw half way thru the pipe about 1/2 inch above the cap. Heat the area above the cut about 4 inches up and bend the heated part inward until it is about 1 inch from the back of the pipe. Put an end cap on the other end of the pipe and DO NOT glue it in place. You fill from this end. Run a wire or small chain thru the pipe below the end cap to hang the feeder from. Don't use rope or the squirrels will chew thru it and your corn will be on the ground. This rig holds about 20 pounds of corn and the deer will eat out of it before going near a cast feeder. Only drawback is that you have to fill them at least once a week. BTW, drill several small holes in the bottom cap so that water will drain out or your feed will mold.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks doc, good instructions.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

hsif said:


> rs, if you are going to make one:
> 
> Mine has a rope glued (silicone) to the periphery of the board to hold the corn in place. Another that I have built has the board rimmed with quarter round nailed to it to keep from spilling corn.
> 
> The bucket in the picture has a triangular hole on one side that is probably 1.5 inches tall and 1.5 inches wide. The other side used to have the same hole, but I let it run low on corn so that side now has a hole about 4 inches wide where the deer ate the hole out bigger to get to the corn inside the bucket.


Thanks, wouldn't have thought about the rope trick, I am going to make a couple--I think it's a pretty neat design. I am going to even make one and hang a little higher, cut the holes a litlle smaller, and see if it will work as a bird feeder. I like taking pictures and this should be a great attractant. Thanks. rs


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

If the holes are cut too small, the corn jams and won't come out.

But it's better to start small and enlarge as needed, than to start too big and have corn spillage.

Oh, drill a few quarter inche holes through the board inside the rope circle to drain water.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I hunted with a guy who took one liter clear plastic coke bottles removed the labels and filled them with corn. The deer would roll these bottles around to get the corn out.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Unca Dave, that works I know for sure! Lesson learned... tie a strong nylon cord to a tree and around the neck of the bottle or they will "roll off" to who knows where when the deer, *****, rabbits, etc find them!


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

There may be some two liter bottle feeders in my future. Sounds like a quick easy way to attract deer to a few spots. Pre fill and cap the bottles, then take them to the woods and set them where you want. Probably a really good suggestion to tie them down.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Used the plastic bottles when the only feeders were the 12hr dump type, watched a **** lay down, take it and turn it up like a baby bottle, man that was a long time ago...WW


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

*pvc feeders....*

have seen the type 2 used for years with great success...









link reference... 
http://www.okeene.com/downloads/PVC_Deer_Feeders.pdf


----------



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Feeders*

We use to use the platis coke bottles in the National forest. Worked real good. The deer would stomp them flat and you would have to replace them they would not roll any more. I watced one buck push that bottle over a 100 yards one morning. Those were the days!


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

heres one we made they work great


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

txnitro said:


> have seen the type 2 used for years with great success...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid my dad made one of those. Then he decided that it didn't hold enough corn so.... he found a length of metal culvert, welded a cap on the bottom and added a flange sized to fit the PVC pipe. Now, what used to hold one bag of corn held maybe 4. :dance:

Worked great too.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

I have seen PVC feeders made out of pipe with a fitting at the bottom, don't know what is is called - it is a T but the fitting that comes out the side comes out at a 45 degree angle rather than a 90 degree angle. Make the 45 piont up and it's a feeder. I wanted to know how to make the one referred to in the original post here because it required no 45 at the bottom and would thus be cheaper to make.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

CliffordjEarly said:


> Best feeders on the market www.earlyoutdoors.com


 Have you checked into being a sponsor?

Total Posts: 18
Posts Per Day: 2.28
Find all posts by CliffordjEarly
Find all threads started by CliffordjEarly


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

djwag94 said:


> Have you checked into being a sponsor?
> 
> Total Posts: 18
> Posts Per Day: 2.28
> ...


X2. Either become a sponsor or quit spamming. Otherwise you won't be here long.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

RB II said:


> X2. Either become a sponsor or quit spamming. Otherwise you won't be here long.


X 3


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone taken they 2 litre model idea up to the 5-gallon water cooler sized bottle? It seems that if you staked it down with some strong cord and 5-10" of slack that would work pretty good as long as you don't have a lot of hogs in your area.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*check this one out*

So i put up this post a few years ago on a gravity feeder design that i heard about from some guys on my lease, thing works like a charm and still looks like new after being outside for three years. It is too high for the pigs though ***** will mess with it from time to time. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1169049


----------

